# Avo 22 grub screws



## Atsbitscrisp (23/8/16)

Hey guys,
So I picked up a cheap avo from a fellow forumer a couple weeks back. Had a go at rebuilding it and found that 2 of the grub screws on the posts are a bit stripped. Does anyone know where to get replacements? Its not a big deal atm because I am doing single builds and the working ones are fine for the moment. I just would like some spares for just in case purposes.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## zadiac (24/8/16)

@Atsbitscrisp

Fasttech has a whole selection of grub screws and then follow that video of @BigGuy to harden the screws and they'll last you a long time.

https://www.fasttech.com/search?set screws

https://www.fasttech.com/search?grub screws

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

I'm sure these are the same as the grub screws for the Griffin , in which case i have a spare pair for you.


----------



## Spydro (24/8/16)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331889579682?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (24/8/16)

brotiform said:


> I'm sure these are the same as the grub screws for the Griffin , in which case i have a spare pair for you.


Could I pick them up at vapecon? I don't have much in the way of things to swap so will a beer or 2 suffice?


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Could I pick them up at vapecon? I don't have much in the way of things to swap so will a beer or 2 suffice?



@Atsbitscrisp , sure , I'll drop you a PM with my number , and no worries about repaying me bud , I am more than happy to help out


----------

